# Grandma



## asifmuju (Aug 15, 2017)

Graphite portrait of my Grandmother. I feel like this is the best one so far.:angel:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Well done asifmuju.


----------



## asifmuju (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank you for your appreciation


----------

